# Steel vs Aluminum 29er Frame??



## jekyll2003 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok please pardon my ignorance, but I am trying to understand what the real differences between steel and aluminum frames are. I currently have a basic steel frame (redline monocog 29er ) set up ridgid SS and am thinking about a frame upgrade. I seems as though more SS frames are steel than aluminum, but I may be way off in my assessment. I like the way my steel bike rides, but wonder if I would notice much of a difference in aluminum. Also in general it seems like aluminum will be more cost effective.

I have upgrade most of the stock parts on the MC and have dropped some serious weight from the stock bike, particularly with a new wheelset. I like the idea of the lighter weight aluminum, but honestly not sure what the differences would be in ride comfort and performance. Since I have experience with steel and I am comforatble with it, I hesitate to look at aluminum. I know I can test ride some aluminm bikes, but it won't be my set-up and there are not too many SS floor models in local shops.

I am 5'11" weight 190 lbs and ride a lot of technical singletrack. I ride maybe twice a week. I hear alot of people talk about the stiffness of each material and feeling difference in flex of the frame under their weight. I just have a hard time thinking I am tuned in enough to feel these kind of differences. I am not a racer, but like to ride a couple time a week.

help??


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

There are too many threads and info on the net on this. An example.

Frame Materials for the Touring Cyclist


----------



## AGrant (Jan 28, 2009)

You will notice a huge difference between steel an aluminum. For ride quality steel cannot be beat. For stiffness, aluminum is better but not as good as scandium or carbon. Stick with steel for your single speed. And like p nut said, search the internet and forums for more definative answers.


----------



## southernbrad (Jan 22, 2010)

having just gone from an alloy frame to a steel (Giant XTC 29 to a Salsa El Marrachi), I can tell you the ride quality is so much smoother on the steel frame, even serious corrugations did not bother me. 

Extra weight does not matter on a SS.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

Magnets stick to steel frames.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

"Extra weight does not matter on a SS.":???:

What? Ok, don't take that the wrong way. I'm a WW at heart even though my current bike does not completely reflect that. I do beg to differ though.

I will agree with the fact that a steel frame rides much smoother than an alu, carbon, or scandium frame. No doubt! Also keep in mind that a steel frame can be easily repaired in most cases. Also keep in mind that some alu frames are fairly heavy as well. Take mine for instance as it weighs in at about 4.6 lbs I think (cheap Moto frame)


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

Rocks sound better pinging off a steel tube.


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

random walk said:


> Rocks sound better pinging off a steel tube.


"♪ping♪"


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Steel is, like, real. Or something...


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Keep your steel frame (as long as it is the right size/geometry). If I were you and wanted to shed some weight and spend some serious cash, I would look at a Reynolds 853 steel frame, or a carbon frame. Note that carbon frames are engineered and ride quality depends on the lay-up.

I have 26" bikes and have a chromoly Surly 1x1 single speed and a VooDoo Bizango Reynolds 853 steel geared hard tail (upgraded from an aluminum frame and I never looked back). Both bikes have a Fox F100. They have the same brakes and similar quality wheels (but not the same wheels). The VooDoo is heavier because of all that unnecessary gear-related stuff. I can't say that I feel a difference associated with the different frame material (chromoly vs. Reynolds 853).


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

This dick has been beat to death.

Steel looks better. Aluminum is lighter. Generally.


----------

